# Christmas-themed Books for the Holidays?



## robertmn (Nov 14, 2013)

Lots of romance novels with glowing Christmas trees on their covers this time of the year.  Sorry, no offense, but not exactly what I think of when it comes to the holidays.  So what are your recommendations for novels about the spirit of Christmas?

A CHRISTMAS CAROL is the gold standard for me (and the movie -- the Reginald Owen version).  Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I also love *The Gift of the Magi * by O. Henry. It's a short story but incredibly powerful. Other than that one and *A Christmas Carol * I can't really say I am into Christmas stories in general because they are too often too sappy for my tastes. Add the idea of romance to that and I shudder aloud!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Hogfather_, of course. (I re-read it almost every Xmas season, and I'll also watch my DVD of the TV movie.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please, can't we get through Thanksgiving first?  Are there any Thanksgiving books?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the books I really enjoyed, and no romance is involved, is The Christmas Sweater by Glenn Beck. I listened to the book and really liked it. 

Dan Walsh also has a couple of very good Christmas books. It's been a while since I've read them and they may have a man/woman relationship in it, but not typical romance books in any way.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please, can't we get through Thanksgiving first? Are there any Thanksgiving books?
> 
> Betsy


Years ago, Janet Evanovich wrote a Thanksgiving themed romance entitled fittingly enough _Thanksgiving_, but that's all I can think of.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm reading _The First Christmas Carol_ right now. It's on sale for $1.

Blurb:
Matthew, Mark, Luke, and . . . Dickens?

In an interpretive retelling of this familiar Christmas story the author asks: What if there was room at the inn? The First Christmas Carol combines a timeless work of classic literature with the first documented Christmas story. As darkness cloaks the hills of Bethlehem three angels visit an unscrupulous innkeeper, revealing his past, present, and the miracles yet to come.

Not the story you've read. Still the stories you know.

www.amazon.com/The-First-Christmas-Carol-Miracle-ebook/dp/B00GHO23OO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384486334&sr=8-2&keywords=the+first+christmas+carol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Betsy . . . . not even willing to think about Christmas yet. . . . . . . .

OTOH, I'm not generally a fan of 'seasonally themed' books. The _are_ usually romances, and I often find them contrived and working too hard to be 'heartwarming'.  For _my_ taste, of course. 

I don't mind books that happen to take place at a specific time of the year and that factors into the plot, but I don't look for them at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please, can't we get through Thanksgiving first? Are there any Thanksgiving books?
> 
> Betsy


Two of my neighbors already have their Christmas lights up. I'm thinking of putting a twelve foot blow-up turkey in my front yard in protest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A link to Thanksgiving books.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Thanksgiving


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Surviving Christmas by John Grisham is a quick and fun read that puts me into the holiday spirit every year.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Everyone already posted my favs (especially a Christmas Carol!) I have this one on my TBR list. It looks like a cute, chick lit kind of book.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

Daniel Harvell said:


> Surviving Christmas by John Grisham is a quick and fun read that puts me into the holiday spirit every year.


Wait, that's "Skipping Christmas," isn't it? Became the movie "Christmas with the Kranks."

I enjoyed that book. But outside of "A Christmas Carol," I'm drawing a blank on holiday books. Oh, wait..."How the Grinch Stole Christmas." I used to love reading that to my kids. Along with "A Visit From St. Nicholaus."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be listening to _A Perfect Christmas_ by Debbie Macomber but not until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Richard Paul Evans writes good Christmas books as well. He has quite a few and some have been made into tv movies.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I alway re-read the Christmas chapters in the *Pickwick Papers* because it reminds people what the Christmas used to be all about - and without much of the religious overtones.



But what would Christmas be without a nice peaceful murder in the English country house? Agatha Christie's *Hercule Poirot's Christmas* or *The Adventure of the Christmas Pudding* are old favorites, both as books and on DVD.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

anguabell said:


> But what would Christmas be without a nice peaceful murder in the English country house? Agatha Christie's *Hercule Poirot's Christmas* or *The Adventure of the Christmas Pudding* are old favorites, both as books and on DVD.


These look good but I've not read any of the other Hercule Poirot books.....do I need to have read those first to enjoy these?


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> These look good but I've not read any of the other Hercule Poirot books.....do I need to have read those first to enjoy these?


No, not at all - there is no continuity, except The Curtain is supposed to be the last. Death on the Nile is my favorite


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I was just about to post this same question! Would love a cozy holiday novel that is very well written. Historical fiction a plus, but definitely not necessary. Which contemporary authors are best known for a feel-good Christmas novel? Authors and novel titles much appreciated. Keep them coming! Thanks.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Every year I read Dickens A Christmas Carol and every year I marvel that he told such a perfect story in such a short little book and of course the irony is that he wrote it in six weeks for money and the critics hated it and the public adored it. So there you have it. His most famous book of all time he wrote on a lark.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

And may I add the suggestion of A CUP OF CHRISTMAS TEA (a very short book that brings tears to my eyes every time I read it).


----------



## Suz Ferrell (Jan 29, 2012)

My favorite has always been Sandy Blair's A HIGHLANDER FOR CHRISTMAS. Ms. Blair has such emotion and humor in her books. In this one an antiques shop owner in Boston awakens to find a naked Highland warrior from centuries in the past standing in  her bedroom. From there things progress to often hysterical scenes as our warrior discovers all the zaniness that is the modern day holiday. A very fun read.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I guess I'm weird, but I love holiday-themed books that are typically in the 'horror' genre. 

Is that weird? It feels weird. 

It's weird. 

(I don't like Santa, it creeps me out and I'm 40)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't post this thread but I am loving reading what everyone's favorite holiday books are. There are so many out there that it's nice to know which ones are worth the time.



Suz Ferrell said:


> My favorite has always been Sandy Blair's A HIGHLANDER FOR CHRISTMAS. Ms. Blair has such emotion and humor in her books. In this one an antiques shop owner in Boston awakens to find a naked Highland warrior from centuries in the past standing in her bedroom. From there things progress to often hysterical scenes as our warrior discovers all the zaniness that is the modern day holiday. A very fun read.


This one sounds like a lot of fun! When things can get really crazy during the holidays it's nice to have a funny book to turn to!


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Dan Fiorella said:


> Wait, that's "Skipping Christmas," isn't it? Became the movie "Christmas with the Kranks."
> 
> I enjoyed that book. But outside of "A Christmas Carol," I'm drawing a blank on holiday books. Oh, wait..."How the Grinch Stole Christmas." I used to love reading that to my kids. Along with "A Visit From St. Nicholaus."


Yes, thanks for the correction! I knew that wasn't right when I typed it out, but I clearly didn't think anymore of it! The movie wasn't so great, unfortunately.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Could be wrong about this since I only saw the movie, but didn't Bridget Jones's Diary revolve around Christmas?  Or was it just that the opening and closing scenes were about Christmas?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a cozy list of Thanksgiving themed books or books that take place at Thanksgiving:

http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Holiday-Mystery-Books/Thanksgiving-Mystery-Book-List.html

Here's one for Christmas:

http://www.cozy-mystery.com/Holiday-Mystery-Books/Christmas-Mystery-Book-List.html

Well, that last list is a huge list of about 4 lists.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think I've seen this one mentioned on this thread.



It's not the best Keillor book, but it's fun and a little different.

There's an interesting mystery by Simon Brett called "The Christmas Crimes at Puzzle Manor," but it's not available as an e-book.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't read too many romances, but the 3 novellas in Mistletoe'd by Lisa Cach are all wonderful.

The first one, Puddings, Pastries, & Thou, takes place in early 1800s England. Vivian Ambrose is a poor relation of the Twitchens (a cousin a few times removed), who has devoted the last 9 years of her young life (she's 25) to taking care of an older relative of hers. As such, she's missed out on a lot of social functions she might have attended. Since she's poor and without a husband, she has no choice but to be taken in by the Twitchens. And she's always hungry to boot, swiping food whenever she can. Along comes an eligible bachelor, Mr. Brent, who has a recent checkered past. He's done something that's scandalous for its time; and Vivian finds she's attracted to him anyway.

Does he feel the same way? I'll say it again: it's a romance.  What I liked about this story was the humor derived from Vivian's hunger - not in a malicious way at all - and the understanding from Penelope, the Twitchens' daughter, who goes out of her way to glamorize Vivian. Lovely!

The second story, A Midnight Clear, is my favorite (but all 3 are worthy reads). It's set in the 1870s in Vermont, and has a touch of fantasy in it. Catherine has just returned from a tour among the upper crust people of New York City with her aunt. She's nearsighted but refuses to get spectacles to see better. Until she receives a Christmas gift of one - from someone. This is soon after a supremely handsome man from New York City shows up and insinuates himself into the family, almost attached to her side. Catherine's younger sister wishes Catherine would see this man is not for her; that the man who owns a business in town - and is kind and generous to those less well off - is really the man for her. It looks as if the spirit of Christmas sent these magical spectacles along in answer to the sister's wish...

The third story is Return to Sender, a contemporary romance. It has its own charm. And humor. (A recurring theme in these lovely stories.) Tessa is a university professor, into vintage clothes and costuming. Her roommate, Lauren, has invited her Scottish cousin, Ian, to stay with them for a little while. A few days before Christmas, Lauren rushes off when her sister goes into labor; she asks Tessa to take Ian to the airport. Of course, Tessa forgets, and there's a mad dash to wash up and get out the door and to the airport. Ian's flight is missed, of course.  Tessa has a wild several hours of sex with Ian just before Christmas Eve...with the stipulation that Ian go out of her life forever...

For me, these stories are great for a re-read, which is just what I'm going to do - after Thanksgiving. 



I also have A Christmas Carol in ebook form, and I think it was one of the free ones, and the formatting is pretty good. Always enjoyed this story of redemption, and of course all the great characters (and character names) that Dickens always came up with.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Georgette Heyer has a Christmas-set mystery -- Envious Casca -- if you want some murder with your mistletoe ;-)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I found out last year that Dickens had actually written several Christmas-themed stories. This edition looks nice:


(They should be available for free on the usual public domain sites, as well.)

PS - I'm giving people a pass on the early Christmas decorations this year - Thanksgiving is coming awfully late, less than a month between them this year.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

Daniel Harvell said:


> Surviving Christmas by John Grisham is a quick and fun read that puts me into the holiday spirit every year.


I'm a big fan of Grisham, but I've never heard of that book! Must check it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel Harvell said:


> Surviving Christmas by John Grisham is a quick and fun read that puts me into the holiday spirit every year.





Gabe said:


> I'm a big fan of Grisham, but I've never heard of that book! Must check it out.


I think it's called _Skipping Christmas_


----------



## mak44 (Jan 31, 2012)

This new release, "Let's Do Christmas" by Cynthia Lee Cartier, is the funniest Christmas book I've read since "Skipping Christmas." It's under 100 pages and .99 cents. Hope you like it as much as I did!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This one is free today. I haven't read this one yet, but I've read some of her other Christmas stories and have enjoyed them.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's called _Skipping Christmas_


Wasn't that made into a movie a few years ago with Jamie Lee Curtis? I have some vague recollection of it - though I think the movie people renamed it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Nancy Beck said:


> Wasn't that made into a movie a few years ago with Jamie Lee Curtis? I have some vague recollection of it - though I think the movie people renamed it.


Yep, it was called Christmas with the Kranks.


----------

